
Masks-for-all for Covid-19 not based on sound data - martingoodson
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/04/commentary-masks-all-covid-19-not-based-sound-data
======
celticninja
what's annoying about these types of articles is that wearing a mask will have
some benefit. so it might not be a panacea but if we can reduce transmission
and therefore infections then we can save lives and get people back to work
and out of lockdown a lot sooner. every article like this is just father for
those people who wouldn't want to wear a mask we don't want social distance
and who want to ignore the lockdown. it serves as confirmation bias for them.

